

Elegance and Simplicity - einhverfr
http://ledgersmbdev.blogspot.com/2011/11/elegance-and-simplicity.html

======
dustingetz
so, lots of smart people agree with this guy's point, it has been written
about before.

the problem is how to communicate the business importance of simplicity and
elegance to non-experts, including experienced people who don't realize they
aren't experts. this is much harder.

another problem is, sometimes the pro-simplicity camp can be a bit
overzealous.

